# block box on screen



## dremmett (Jan 22, 2012)

I have just received a used ilo 27"MTS Stero Televison and hooked it up to my verizon fios. The picture is fantastic with great color and clarity. My problem is in the center of the picture there is a black horozontal black box which covers the lower half of the screen and covers 3/4 of the length across the screen. Changing channels does nothing to correct it as it remains on all channels. Can you help me?


----------

